# Cane for a friend



## Sylvanite (Mar 10, 2008)

A while back, a friend brought me a cane kit that his father had purchased but never completed.  So I turned a piece of his father's lumber and assembled it.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice work, Eric.  If my knee keeps going south on me I may ask for some tips on how to make one.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 10, 2008)

Fantastic, I use a walking stick/cane all the time and that handle looks very comfortable, great work![]


----------



## bradbn4 (Mar 10, 2008)

That sure looks nice - how hard is it to attack the head to the cane?  Can that design hold up to heavy use?

Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## R2 (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nicely made.[^]


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bradbn4_
> 
> ...how hard is it to attack the head to the cane?  Can that design hold up to heavy use?


I'm not worried about the handle end.  There are heavy brass ferrules at each end.  The top one is threaded and screws into the cast brass handle.  It is also threaded on the inside and screws onto a large tenon.  The bottom ferrule is epoxied onto a tenon as well.

The weakest point of this cane (in my judgement) is the join in the middle.  The brass fittings there are made to screw into the wood and the top one doesn't leave much wood for support.  I didn't have matching taps and was afraid of splitting the wood, so I overbored the holes and epoxied the fittings in.  On the upside, I think the epoxied joint is much stronger than a threaded one.  It also allowed me to align the grain (and true the cane) more easily.

If I were to do it again, I think I'd drill, glue, and join the two sections first, and turn them together.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 14, 2008)

Eric,

Where did the kit come from, or do you know.  This last week, my knee has really gone bad, and if I have to use a cane, I wanted to look a little bit classier than the metal one my boss lent me to keep me coming to work. [8D]

Anyone with any advice as to kits, handles, good woods to use, or anything else, please chime in.  I would like to make a nice cane.

Thanks in advance, and yes Andrew, you can call me old if you like! [B)]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Eric,
> 
> ...



Sorry about the knee, Cav. Wood should be something with a little flex and stout. Hickory is preferred in my part of the country. Ash in others. Also Osage Orange is excellent. I will be making myself a hiking staff soon from Persimmon, very tough stuff. I made myself two canes from hickory with brass horse hames for the handles. One is a full 3/4" with a large hame. I call it my 'New Orleans' walking stick. (think about it) The other is lighter and more practical for day to day. Thankfully, I don't need either yet but they are there. A good wood handle is fine also, suit yerself. Irish Blackthorn is a great cane, albeit expensive.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice cane.  I had one that broke at the connection.  My new one is a single piece of Alaskan Willow with a Walnut Handle.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Where did the kit come from


I don't remember the source of the kit, but I see that Rockler sells the parts (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=692).  There must be other (and better quality too) suppliers out there. 

Good luck,
Eric


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 25, 2008)

CSUSA has the cane kits.


----------

